# Jackie Merten's Video's Any Good?



## Guest (Jul 14, 2005)

I Just ordered the Jackie Mertens Video for the puppy stages. How is it? Thanks


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

Her video was great for me. It gave me a foundation for what I had to do. I am new to training labs so her tape was invaluable.............


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

It's a great primer for raising a puppy. Just don't get hung up on the timeline. (on this, or any other material.
JS


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

It is a good resource.


----------



## Norm 66 (Mar 25, 2005)

I have been using it for our new pup and have been very happy. I don't know of another resource for young young pups.


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

*Mertens video*

I think it is worth the money.


----------



## MIDTNGRNHEAD (Jun 17, 2004)

Well worth the money. It reminded me of some of the little things to be sure my pup got exposed to that I might not have remembered. Add it to your library of training materials. If you pick up a few points that improve your training, your money ahead.


----------



## sueley (Dec 23, 2003)

If I were a pro waiting for a clients puppy, I would make sure they had a copy and encourage them to complete all the exercises before delivering the young dog for training.
If I were a breeder I would send a copy home with each puppy.
As an Amateur, I was really impressed with the agressive nature of the program and was still struggling to complete some drills when the pup was a year old.
IMHO, it's probably the best money you will spend.
Best of luck to you and your pup!


----------

